

Fab.com Adds 350,000 Members, Raises $8M - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/8088959589/fab-com-secures-8-0-million-in-series-a-financing

======
morganb
Congrats! Great team and vision. The way you focus on the product, your users
and the feedback of the community is inspiring. In other words, you're doing
it right.

